# Best "Trap" bait for Neolamprologus Brichardi?



## olliesshop (Nov 21, 2010)

I now, as of this week, have over 100 fish, including my new fry, in my 125 gallon tank, so I'm trying to trap some of the adolescents and sell them back to the fish store to keep the population in check. Does anyone have any experience on what would be the best bait for my trap? I would have said Daphnia before, but I quit keeping them, due to the level of work required to keep them going. I'm looking for something that's readily available at my Local Fish Store that the Brichardi can't resist, if there is such a thing.

Any help would be greatly appreciated ... Thank you !!!


----------



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

If I were gonna try to trap them I would use something they can't resist like live black worms.

Recently I wanted to get some fish out of my tank (125 gal.) that were being a nucance. I didn't want to have to remove all the rocks.

I drained the tank completely. I left a depression (deep hole) in the sandbed at one end of the tank. As the water got low all of the fish started congragating in the deeper water in the depression.

I caught all of the fish and bagged them then refilled the tank with the same temp water. I let them go back into the tank after six hour of waiting.

I have some rare plecos and stuff and they're all fine.


----------



## olliesshop (Nov 21, 2010)

jd_7655 said:


> If I were gonna try to trap them I would use something they can't resist like live black worms.
> 
> Recently I wanted to get some fish out of my tank (125 gal.) that were being a nuisance. I didn't want to have to remove all the rocks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. My Algae Wafer and frozen Cyclops experiments didn't work yet so Live Black Worms might be the answer !!! All the best to everyone !!!


----------



## olliesshop (Nov 21, 2010)

My LFS only had a Brine Shrimp hatchery. So that will be my next experiment. They said they're not really good for their digestive system, but they're like candy to them so hopefully they will work. They didn't have the worms in stock. I'll try later. Once again ... all the best to everyone !!! 

BTW ... this my LFS ... http://www.oceansandseasinc.com/


----------



## olliesshop (Nov 21, 2010)

I've figured out that Daphnia Moina, the smaller ones, are much hardier and reproductive, than Daphnia Magna ... at least for me. Now I'm just fine-tuning the 2 liter bottle trap to catch the fish, e.g. the size of the hole in the funnel seems has to be just the right size. Too small and the fish are less willing to go in and too big and all the bait escapes. I'm going to try my latest (4th) iteration on Saturday with the top of the funnel cut off just under the rim, so the "top-ring" doesn't scare them. I'll be posting my attempts on my YouTube link, below. They go nuts over the Daphnia, but it's very difficult to get them through the funnel.


----------



## olliesshop (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, I made my latest variation of the trap, with the top cut off, just under the rim. I also placed the trap almost vertical (Daphnia Moina like to stay at the bottom, so they're less likely to swim out). I also put the trap in the back of the tank behind my Texas Holey Rock, which seemed to help make the fish feel safer than the front of the tank. So far, I've caught 3 fish in two days, which seems pretty good to me. I'll post a video and or pictures soon to better show what I'm talking about.

All the best to everyone !!!


----------



## olliesshop (Nov 21, 2010)

I replaced the ties, in the 3 holes at the top of the trap with twist ties and they seem to hold the funnel in place well. One thing I've found, though, which is very important, is that you have to keep an eye on the trap frequently, since I've ended up catching and killing a total of 4 fish. BTW, I've also caught 2 that I sold back to my LFS. I think what happens is the fish get so scared, they hyperventilate themselves to death. So the next time I try to catch fish, I'm going to check the trap every 15-30 minutes and then take the fish straight to the store.

BTW, I put Daphnia in the trap as bait and put the tank in vertical, at the back of the tank. I also cut the funnel, where it popped in (so the pieces could overlap), and put some double-backed foam tape where the cut is to help keep the Daphnia from getting out. So far it's working well at keeping the Daphnia in the trap, especially since they tend to stay toward the bottom.

I've also posted some video of the trap and Daphnia in the video links below.


----------



## olliesshop (Nov 21, 2010)

My tank will be overcrowded in the next few months, the way it's going (with all the fry I have) and I have to figure out a way to outsmart and catch these guys.

I'm putting live Daphnia (which the LOVE) in the trap I made out of the 2 liter bottle, but it seems they know it's a trap and won't even go near it, even when there's 500-1000 Daphnia in trap. Some of the younger ones will come close, but as I try it more they just ignore it more ... bummer 

I haven't tried the Black Worms that were suggested yet, since my trap used to work.

Does anyone know of a "professional" trap or another approach that would work? The only other approach is to tear the tank apart and net them out, but I really don't want to spend the hours required to do that and to stress out the fish.

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks and all the best !!!


----------



## olliesshop (Nov 21, 2010)

jd_7655 said:


> If I were gonna try to trap them I would use something they can't resist like live black worms.
> 
> Recently I wanted to get some fish out of my tank (125 gal.) that were being a nucance. I didn't want to have to remove all the rocks.
> 
> ...


I just re-read your post, maybe draining the tank might be a good approach for me. Although my gravel is only about 1-2" deep and not a lot of open areas so I'll have to think about a good way to do that. Thanks.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

With Texas holy rock in there. Draining may not be a good option. Rockdwellers often will remain in the holes and die rather than leave the rock.

You could try just popping that into another tank and see what swims out.
Or trap them as you were planning or try switching lights on at night and catching em while they are groggy/stunned.
(An old trick for catching mouthbrooding cichlids from communitties to pop into brooding tanks)

All the best James


----------



## olliesshop (Nov 21, 2010)

24Tropheus said:


> With Texas holy rock in there. Draining may not be a good option. Rockdwellers often will remain in the holes and die rather than leave the rock.
> 
> You could try just popping that into another tank and see what swims out.
> Or trap them as you were planning or try switching lights on at night and catching em while they are groggy/stunned.
> ...


All great ideas. I think I'll try the second one first, since I don't have a second tank with the identical water conditions ... oh, I could do it when I do the weekly water change in a spare 20 gallon tank I have. So now I have two good ideas ... Thanks and All the Best to you to !!!


----------



## JohanniMan (Oct 6, 2011)

I just went through the same thing with the same breed.. I grabbed the lace rocks that were around the new fry and alot of them stayed tucked in the cracks and what not I just put the whole rock in a 10 gallon tank for a week and they all came off...

As for actual swimmers.. That was a PAIN in the arse........patience and alot of cussing with a net or 3..


----------



## TerenceH (Sep 25, 2011)

I have been trying to figure out the same thing with Julie's I drained a bunch of the water to get them out but just all just hid. Part of the problem is the design of my tank. Here is a picture to show my setup. http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=49&u=16405530 I drained it below the bottom hole maybe I should do the pit in the center thing.

[/code]


----------



## olliesshop (Nov 21, 2010)

TerenceH said:


> I have been trying to figure out the same thing with Julie's I drained a bunch of the water to get them out but just all just hid. Part of the problem is the design of my tank. Here is a picture to show my setup. http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=49&u=16405530 I drained it below the bottom hole maybe I should do the pit in the center thing.


Beautiful tank !!! ... it amazing they all still hid. I think I'm going to try the morning catch routine to see if that works.

Thank you all again for the advice ... this seems to be a tough nut to crack, eh?

Including the fry (assuming they survive). I have about 100 Brichardi in my 125 gallon tank, so I have to figure out something soon.

All the best to everyone !!!


----------



## olliesshop (Nov 21, 2010)

The morning surprise tactic didn't work. I place the trap in a hidden in the back of the tank and they still just starred at it for hours, without going in ... quite the bummer.

The next tactic I'm thinking about is trying is to take the lid off the left side of my tank and place my big 12" net in the tank (toward the left) and let is sit there for a while (with a clamp). Then pour in a ton of Daphnia (in front of the net) and see if I can swoop any up, while they're in their feeding frenzy. I doubt it will work, but aside from disassembling the tank, I'm running out of ideas. Since they have so many places for them to hide.

All the best to everyone and thanks for the advice !!!


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

Looking at your tank, you really don't have all that much rockwork. Don't worry about that perfect rock formations, and just yank it all out, catch them, put it all back in. That's really the only way.


----------



## TF Steve (Nov 21, 2011)

olliesshop said:


> I replaced the ties, in the 3 holes at the top of the trap with twist ties and they seem to hold the funnel in place well. One thing I've found, though, which is very important, is that you have to keep an eye on the trap frequently, since I've ended up catching and killing a total of 4 fish. BTW, I've also caught 2 that I sold back to my LFS. I think what happens is the fish get so scared, they hyperventilate themselves to death. So the next time I try to catch fish, I'm going to check the trap every 15-30 minutes and then take the fish straight to the store.
> 
> BTW, I put Daphnia in the trap as bait and put the tank in vertical, at the back of the tank. I also cut the funnel, where it popped in (so the pieces could overlap), and put some double-backed foam tape where the cut is to help keep the Daphnia from getting out. So far it's working well at keeping the Daphnia in the trap, especially since they tend to stay toward the bottom.
> 
> I've also posted some video of the trap and Daphnia in the video links below.


That's freakin sweet! Thanks for posting this and sharing your creativity. I know I'll end up making and using one of those sometime in the future.

:thumb:


----------



## olliesshop (Nov 21, 2010)

whiskeyriver said:


> Looking at your tank, you really don't have all that much rockwork. Don't worry about that perfect rock formations, and just yank it all out, catch them, put it all back in. That's really the only way.


Yeah, it really won't be too bad ... it will probably will only take a few hours. I just hope I don't kill that many fish in the process. I agree it seems to be the only real way ... I just need to set aside an afternoon to "just do it". I also can do a good tank clean-up in the process. Thank you !!!


----------

